# Bora Air Vents in a Golf TDI



## DamirK (May 30, 2009)

I just have one question. I have searched the forum for this, with no luck! Sorry if I'm repeating... 
Can I fit Bora Air Vents in mu Golf TDI 1.9? 








I pulled out my passenger vent and it had no wires or anything else attached to it. Now looking at these pictures I can see that Bora passenger vent has wires attached to it. 










_Modified by DamirK at 11:59 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Bora Air Vents in a Golf TDI (DamirK)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1960541


----------



## DamirK (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Bora Air Vents in a Golf TDI (Eric D)*

I knew it had to be somewhere!
Thank you


----------

